# Pond split by property line....



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Anyone ever split up a pond in a property line?
We are looking a dividing a piece of property and 
the fence line comes right thru the pond....
What problems could we see from this....?
we have cattle horses.. they would have the same if anything at all...
thanks for input...


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

You would need to execute an easement. I suggest if you are not keeping the tract with the dam, you put a clause in the easement specifying what the maintained water level would be kept at in normal years. Also who is responsibe for the fence upkeep/maintaince.


----------

